# Coding, Auditing and Education



## kengel1975 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have vast experience in many areas, please check out my website and contact me via that. Thanks!

www.decisionmedicalmanagementsolutions.com


----------



## hilogirl29 (Oct 28, 2010)

*cardiology*

I work for a group of cardiologists. I found your articles in the Nov issue of the coding  edge very informative. I would like to read similar articles about the anatomy of the heart and how everything works, and left and right heart catherization. 

I know how to code catherizations but I'd like it explained the way you explained cath placement with diagrams.

Anne Hamilton
amhamilton@health-partners.org


----------

